# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  portage de code select dans case

## jolatouf

Bonjour,

Je suis en cours de portage de code de ASE vers IQ et je rencontre un cas que je ne vois pas comment rsoudre.



```

```

Le serveur IQ me dit que la syntaxe d'une condition (IF,CASE,...) n'accepte pas de sous-requte.

J'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un a une ide pour le rsoudre.
Je pense que je vais faire un update de ma table spcifique vis  vis de ce CASE.

Merci

----------


## Arnaud F.

Bonjour,

la requte telle que tu l'a copie est "entire"?

Ne faut-il pas faire :



```

```

?

----------


## jolatouf

Bonjour,

La requette n'est pas entire mais comme tu le stipules il faut le select et le from. C'est juste que j'ai voulut mettre l'exemple du case, car je me dit que le select case [...] from tait inutile.

Vu que la question dpendait du case.

J'ai rsolue mon problme comme j'ai expliqu en 2 temps je fait mon select de base.

Puis je fait un update du rsultat prcdent en fonction du case.

Merci de votre attention.

----------

